# Float-Wert auf 2 Stellen nach den Komma runden ?



## alecs (29. Jan 2005)

hallo, 

wer kann mir sagen wie ich einen berechneten Float-Wert auf 2 Stellen nach den Komma runden kann?

Danke


----------



## Beni (29. Jan 2005)

Versuch mal sowas:

```
float x = ...
x = Math.round( x * 100f ) / 100f;
```

Alternativ, wenn es dir nur um Text geht, kannst du mit "Format" was bauen (guck mal in der API nach).


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Jan 2005)

Benutze bitte mal die Suche, diese bzw. ähnliche Fragen kamen schon öfter.


----------

